# Wedler....



## HuchenAlex (2. Februar 2002)

Tag Kollegen...ich beschreib mal die Bauanleitung für meinen fängigsten Huchenköder (aba auch Forellen von über 6 kg  und Hechte von bis zu 13 kg haben diesen Köder schon genommen)..naja, also so ein Wedler is schon a bissale aufwendig zu bauen...
aba naja, werd ichs mal versuchen...also, man nehme ein gutes Stück Kaninchenfell, das auf ca. 5mm dicke Streifen geschnitten wird, je Streifen etwa 20 cm lang, etwa 20 cm Rundholz 10 mm aus dem Baumarkt, Niroster - Stahldraht von min. 1 mm Dicke, und Schlüsselringe entsprechender Tragkraft... das Holz wird auf Teile von etwa 5 cm geschnitten (4 Teile), in das Holz werden der Länge nach 1.3mm Löcher gebohrt, Draht durchgesteckt und an beiden Enden Ösen gebogen. damit mans richtig festziehen kann, kommt noch eine große Perle auf die Achse vor der Bleikappe...Auch die Kappe gieße ich mir selber, sie sollte je nach Strömung zwischen 20 und 40 g wiegen...das Fell wird an der Oberseite angebunden, das Holz mit Sekundenkleber umstricheun und das Fell straff rumgewickelt... so verfährt man mit allen 4 Teilen... beim Biegen schlauft man dann die 4 Teile ineinander... der Haken wird mit einem Schlüsselring am vorletzten Gelenk von hinten eingeschlauft...probierts mal aus, ein super fängiger Köder, dens nirgendwo zu kaufen gibt...regards, Alex..


----------



## buggs (2. Februar 2002)

Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HuchenAlex
Haste mal Foto? Dann könnte der Nachbau einfacher sein! 

-------------------------------------------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## TommyD (2. Februar 2002)

HiGenau ein Foto ich kann mir das auch nichts richtig vorstellen.Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Hummer (3. Februar 2002)

So ungefähr müßten sie aussehen.  www.hucho.at/market/shop/10226b.JPG  Petri!Hummer[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hummer am 03-02-2002 um 10:27.]


----------



## havkat (3. Februar 2002)

Yyyyyeesss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sieht sehr fängig aus Alex! Werde ich gleich meinem Freund zeigen!
Der fliegt, im September, in die Mongolei um dem Taimen nachzustellen. Dein Wedler geht dort doch glatt als Maus oder Lemming durch.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## HuchenAlex (4. Februar 2002)

jepp Kollegen, stimmt genau... so wie unter der von Hummer angegeben Adresse sieht das Ding aus..www.hucho.at ist die Homepage eines Kollegen, Manfred Kleinhagauer, dem erfahrensten und erfolgreichsten Huchenfischer an unserem Revier.. 
ich hab viel von ihm gelernt und auch einiges übernommen, wir diskutieren auf oft neue Ideen und probiern viel aus.Ich bin gerade dabei, den Wedlerkopf leicht abzuändern, sodaß er eine leichte Schaufelform bekommt, damit er leichte Wobbelbewegungen macht. Aber das muß ich noch eingehender testen, damit er optimal spielt bzw. um die beste Kombination aus Kopfgewicht und Winkel der Schaufel zu finden.Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Hummer (5. Februar 2002)

Das mit der abgeflachten Kappe habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Da es bei uns leider keine Huchen gibt, habe ich dabei an eine schwimmende Version für die Jerkrute gedacht - so einem Eichhörnchen kann bestimmt kein Hecht widerstehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## HuchenAlex (6. Februar 2002)

seas Hummer,ja, das is sicher keine schlechte Idee.. vielleicht kennst Du den sog. Eichhörnchenschweif, ein relativ bekannter Huchenköder.. der sieht fast genauso aus, und wird durch sein geringes Gewicht auch nahe der Oberfläche geführt..hat aber meist keine Gelenke, sondern nur ein frei flatterndes, dreieckiges Fellstück..Ich kann Dir nur versichern, daß auch Hechte und Zander am Wedler ihre Freude haben.. Kollegen haben damit schon ausgezeichnete Erfolge an verschiedensten Gewässern gehabt.liegt wohl daran, daß außer ein paar experimentierwütigen Huchenfischern kaum jemand auf die Idee kommt, einem Stück Karnickel nen Drilling und ne Bleikappe zu verpassen und den Wuschel durchs Wasser zu ziehen ;-)Petri daweil,
regards, Alex..[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von HuchenAlex am 06-02-2002 um 11:22.]


----------



## HuchenAlex (13. Februar 2002)

Grüzi Kollegen...hab also jetzt die ersten Versuche mit Wedler und Schaufelkopf abgeschlossen... zu meiner Überraschung hat sich gezeigt, daß flachere Winkel dennoch besser zu sein scheinen als weniger flache... der Köder taucht zwar tiefer (hab das durch geringers Gewicht angepaßt, z.B. Stahl- statt Bleikappe), spielt aber auch in heftiger Strömung wesentlich schöner... bei geringerer Strömung kann man dem Köder durch leicht ruckartige Führung ähnliche "Impulse" setzen... ich hab außerdem ein Gelenk des Wedlers weggelassen, fische also nur mehr mit 2 Gelenken... spielt trotzdem sehr schön, das Dingelchen....
1 Gelenk allein hat sich nicht bewährt, dann tut er einfach ned genug...bleibt u.a. noch zu prüfen, ob. ev. Köder gänzlich ohne Gelenk, also nur aus einem Schweif bestehend, an der Schaufel auch zufriedenstellend arbeiten... wäre ja wesentlich einfacher zu bauen als die aufwendigen gewickelten Köder... der Schweif wird ja im Wasser auch schön weich und elastisch und spielt schon ohne Führung recht nett...
Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von HuchenAlex am 13-02-2002 um 16:42.]


----------



## Wallerknaller (13. Februar 2002)

Servus HuchenAlex,super Bauanleitung. Ich hätte da aber noch ein Paar Fragen an Dich :
Soll das Holz mit Lack behandelt werden ?
Wo hängt man die Drillinge ein ?
Wieviele Drillinge verwendest Du ? 
Kann man zwischen den Holzstücken auch ein paar Perlen auf den Stahldraht stecken ?Wäre super wenn Du mir die Beantworten könntest.Vielen DankGruß 
Wallerknaller


----------



## til (13. Februar 2002)

Hi Alex,
Das tönt ja echt Spannend. Das die Bewegung mit flacherer Schaufel besser ist, erstaunt mich eigentlich nicht so, bei den Wobblern bewegen sich die Tieftauchenden auch schöner als die Flachläufer. Verbindest Du das erste Hölzl starr mit dem Kopf? Dann übertragen sich die Bewegungen sicher besser vom Kopf auf den Schweif (oder schon wieder zu heftig?). Ein Köder nur mit Schweif könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich der Schweif nicht gross bewegt, sondern nur der Kopf hin und her wackelt, aber ohne probieren wirst Dus nicht rausfinden.

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Wallerknaller (14. Februar 2002)

Servus HuchenAlex,vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. War heute schon im Baumarkt und habe fast alles bekommen.
Bloß wo krieg ich ein Kaninchenfell her ?
Hast Du Bezugsadressen ?
Ich werde mal im Net auf die Suche gehen.Ein dickes Petri wünscht Dir
Wallerknaller


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Februar 2002)

seas Wallerknaller, Til....also ich verwende das Holz unbehandelt so wie es is.. dadurch, daß der Holzkörper ohnehin mit Kleber bestrichen und völlig umwickelt wird, ist die Verwendung von Lack meines Erachtens nach nicht notwendig. Ich hab allerdings kaum Erfahrungswerte über wirklich dauerhafte Haltbarkeit des Köders, da die Lebenserwartung eines drillings- und bleibestückten Köders in meinem Hausgewässer nicht sonderlich hoch ist ;-)Ich verwende nur einen einzigen Drilling Größe 2/0 oder 3/0, starkdrähtig und mit kurzem Schenkel. Da Huchen den Köder praktisch immer von hinten attackieren, lege ich großen Wert darauf, daß der Drilling auch relativ weit hinten sitzt, um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden. 
Der Drilling wird einfach mit einem großen Sprengring in das vorletzte Gelenk von hinten eingeschlauft. Damit sich das ganze ned verhaken kann und das Gelenk dadurch steif wird, sollte diese Öse vom Radius her recht großzügig ausfallen. 
Sehr schön gefällt mir auch, daß sich der Drilling fast gänzlich im Fell "versteckt", und nur 1 Hakenbogen aus dem Wuschel rausschaut...Perlen könnte man schon noch auf die Achsen schieben, ich weiß nur ned recht, ob das gar so viel bringt.. wenn man einfach die Ösen nicht zu eng biegt, haben die Gelenke genug Bewegungsfreiheit.. vom optischen her wirds auch ned viel nützen, weil das Fell im Wasser doch recht lebhaft flattert und die Gelenke überdeckt..@Til: jepp, der Kopf ist starr mit dem ersten Hölzchen verbunden, damit sich die Bewegung gut überträgt (die Kappe ist natürlich innen hohl, sonst wär sie auch zu schwer..).
Der Scheif wedelt schon auch im hinteren Teil recht verführerisch, das Fell wird ja dreieckig zugeschnitten und ist deshalb hinten am dünnsten, wodurchs recht schön flattert.. allerdings hilft mir dabei die Strömung ein wenig..Es ist eher so, daß der vordere Teil bei einer Kappe ohne Schaufel recht geradlinig daherkommt und ned viel macht, was ich durch die Schaufel gern abändern würd... aber das muß ich wie gesagt noch eingehender 
probieren. Und wenn ich mal damit zufrieden bin, muß ich auch erst noch rausfinden, obs den Fischen genauso gefällt wie mir ;-)
Grüße aus OÖ und Petri, 
Alex
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von HuchenAlex am 14-02-2002 um 12:09.]


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Februar 2002)

aja, noch eine Anmerkung zur Führung des Wedlers: 
laaaaaaaaaaangsam... ;-) durch die vielen Gelenke wedelt er schon bei langsamsten Einholgeschwindigkeiten verführerisch mit dem Schwanz.. gelegentliche leichte Rucke quittiert er mit einem verführerischen "Hüftschwung"..wie alle Huchenköder ist auch dieser speziell drauf ausgelegt, schon beim geringsten Zug schön zu spielen.. Huchen sind keine sonderlichen Sprinter und stehen ned sonderlich auf Hetzjagden, vor allem ned in starker Strömung, wo sie oft hinter Hindernissen stehen...aba Zander und Hechte sind ja auch keine wirklichen Sportskanonen, ned ;-)Grüße, Alex..


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Februar 2002)

seas Wallerknaller....ja, das mit dem Fell war auch lange eines meiner Probleme... es muß ja vorher "gegarbt" werden, weils sonst vergammelt... ich kann Dir leider keine Bezugsquellen nennen, ich krieg die meisten Felle vom Onkel meiner Frau.. der züchtet die Tierchen... mittlerweile steigt er sogar farbenmäßig schon fast auf meinen Bedarf ein ;-)naja, er hat ja auch vom letzten Huchen knapp 2 kilo Filet bekommen...
Grüße aus Ösiland,
Alex..


----------



## Wallerknaller (16. Februar 2002)

Servus HuchenAlex,habe in der Februarausgabe von Rute und Rolle einen Report über Huchen entdeckt.
Im Anzeigenteil ist die Homepage von Manfred Kleinhagauer angegeben der die Wedler zum Verkauf anbietet ( stolze Preise !! ).
www.hucho.at
Habe im Net Bezugsquellen für günstige Kaninchenfelle ( gegerbt ) gefunden.Hast Du schon mal in der Drau einen großen Huacha erwischt ??Ich habe schon einige Versuche im Schwarzen Regen gemacht und leider fast meine ganzen Zöpfe verloren ohne auch nur einen einzigen  dieser Könige der Salmoniden zu fangen.Aber was solls !!  
Irgendwann klappts doch einmal und dann krachts gewaltig.Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Februar 2002)

seas Wallerknaller...jepp, den Bericht in "Rute und Rolle" hab ich gelesen... vielleicht is Dir auch mal die "Raubfisch" - Ausgabe Jänner/Februar untergekommen, da is auch ein Bericht übers Huchenfischen von Wolfgang Hauer drinn... den kenn ich übrigends auch... soviele Huchenfanatiker gibts ja auch wieda ned....übrigends, Manfred Kleinhagauer ist der bei weitem erfolgreichste Huchenfischer an unserem Revier.. kein Mensch weiß genau, was der Kerl macht, aber der fängt jedes Jahr mindestens einen Huchen über 20 kg... worans genau liegt, am Köder oder an sonstigem... ich weiß es ned... das einzige, was ich ganz sicher weiß, ist daß er meinen Huchen von 16 kg sicher wieder freigelassen hätte, weil ihn nix unter 20 kg interessiert... so gut kenn ich ihn schon...hab ausserdem mal selber gesehen, wie er einen Fisch von 18 kg (!!!) wieder ausgelassen hat........er hat mir aba viele wertvolle Tipps und Anregungen gegeben, wie man Zöpfe und Wedler führt z.B.... ich wíll ja ned wirklich Werbung für ihn machen, aber er läßt doch imma a bissale mit sich reden... auch über Preise...und er erzählt einem auch einiges....
mir hat er die Zöpfe z.B. auch faktisch zum halben Preis wie angegeben verkauft... hab ja auch ned soviel Zeit, imma alles selber zu bauen... aba ruf ihn doch einfach mal an, kostet ja (fast) nix...
das Zeugs is jedenfalls sehr fängig... und das is schon dutzende Male belegt....den schwarzen Regen kenn ich real ned.. aba ich bild mir ein, ich hätt mal was drüber gelesen... wie stehts denn bei Euch so mit den Huchenfängen?
best regards... 
Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (16. Februar 2002)

aja, hab ich vergessen.. ich hab noch nie an der Drau gefischt... für gute Strecken sind kaum Lizenzen zu haben... selbst im Oberlauf bei Lienz kostet eine Tageslizenz etwa 60 Euro, wenn man überhaupt eine bekommt!
is mir bei knapp 50 h für einen Biß doch a bissale zu teuer.....mfg, Alex..


----------



## Wallerknaller (16. Februar 2002)

Servus HuchenAlex,ich bin leider kein eingefleischter Huchenjäger wie Du, da es bei uns in Mittelfranken keine derartigen Gewässer gibt. Habe allerdings in meiner Bundswehrzeit, als W 15 er, meine Freizeit damit verbracht im Regen, Höllensteinstausee, Blaibacher Stausee sowie im Schwarzen Regen etwas zu fischen, konnte aber nur ein paar gute Hechte erwischen. Das war allerding schon 1985, also schon ein paar Tage her.
Ich habe aber einen Bekannten der hat an der Sava ein Häuschen und wenns geht kann ich vielleicht einmal mitkommen.Intersse habe ich schon bekundet. Vielleicht klappts mal.
So long Huchenalex ich wünsch Dir eine gute Zeit mit gutem Petri ( Huchen mit mindestens 15 Kg).Gruß
Wallerknaller


----------



## til (17. Februar 2002)

Hi Alex,
Jetzt hab ich über meinen Schwiegervater tatsächlich ein Kaninchenfell gekriegt. Es ist so gräulich in der Farbe Unterwolle eher schwarz und oben weisslich, ich glaub man nennt das Silber. Ist das eine gute Farbe?
Und jetzt frag ich mich natürlich, ob ich den Wedler downsizen kann (als Forellenversion) und was ich da beachten muss. einfach alle Masse die Du angegeben hast durch zwei Teilen? oder nur 3 Hölzl nehmen? 

-------------------------------------------------------

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von til am 18-02-2002 um 09:52.]


----------



## HuchenAlex (18. Februar 2002)

seas Til...jepp, das is eine sehr gute Farbe, zumindest bei klarem Wasser.. da wirken die weißen Wedler doch fast a bissale abschreckend..die Verwende ich praktisch nur in der Dämmerung und bei angetrübtem Wasser...
aba ich hab natürlich auch öfter mal das Problem, daß ich mich farblich dannach richten muß, welcher Karnickel eben grad den Weg in den Kochtopf gefunden hat ;-)umd das ganze "downzusizen"... mit 3 Gelenken spielt er -ohne Schaufel- schon wesentlich schöner als mit 2, ich verwende also auch hier 4 Holzteile.. allerdings sind die letzten nur mehr knapp 2 cm lang, nur der mit der Kappe bleibt auf 4 cm, diese is ja innen hohl.. is zwar eine ziemliche Fummlerei, aba die Uhrmacherarbeit zahlt sich aus...In Summe wird das ganze Teil dann knapp 12 cm lang, je nach Radius der Ösen... wenn Dir das zu groß ist (obwohl schönere Bachforellen damit kein Problem haben), solltest Du wohl oder übel ein Glied weglassen.. 
die geringere Bewegungsfreudigkeit läßt sich durch etwas lebhaftere und abwechslungsreiche Führung wohl wieder ausgleichen...ich verwende hier übrigends Stahlkappen, und keine aus Blei, damit das Kopfgewicht nur bei etwas über 10 g liegt..sonst parkt man das mühsam gebaute Dingelchen schnell mal am Grund.. 
Die Kappen dreht mir ein Kumpel auf der CNC - Bank, manuell kriegt man sie kaum regelmäßig hin... na denne, viel Spaß beim Basteln, und schreib mal, wie die Tierchen in Deinem Hausgewässer drauf reagiert haben..Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von HuchenAlex am 18-02-2002 um 14:15.]


----------



## til (19. Februar 2002)

Alex, noch ein Paar letzte (?) Fragen:
Beim Forellenwedler, nimmst Du da die Rundhölzer auch 10mm Durchmesser, oder Dünner?
Die Perle ist in der Bleikappe oder davor?
Wenn ichs richtig verstehe, ist das Ziel, die Verbindung von Bleikappe und erstem Hölzl möglichst starr zu machen.
Wenn Du sagst, der Haken kommt ins zweitletzte Gelenk, meinst Du das mittlere Gelenk?
Vielen Dank - til


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HuchenAlex (19. Februar 2002)

seas Til...jepp, beim Forellenwedler kannst Du ruhig auf 8mm Hölzer runtergehen. Wie "buschig" das ganze wird, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie dicht Du das Fell wickelst. Bei der kleineren Variante würd ich da ned übertreiben, sonst wird das Teil mehr dick als lang..Die Perle kommt auf die Achse VOR die Kappe, und zwar nachdem Du die hintere Öse auf der Holzseite schon gebogen hast, und die Achse  durch Holz und Kappe gesteckt hast.
Der Radius der Perle erleichtert das Festziehen der Kappe ungemein, damit wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, das ganze auch schön starr verbunden ist..
einfach nach dem Umbiegen des Drahtes und der ersten Windung die Öse mit ner Rundzange und das überstehende Ende mit ner Flachzange festhalten und dann drehen..  aber ned mit zuviel Gewalt, sonst sprengst Du leicht das Hölzchen.Wenn der Wedler 4 teilig ist, kommt der Drilling ins 2. Gelenk von hinten, bei 3 Teilen ins mittlere Gelenk. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das Bachforellen und Huchen meist von hinten attackieren, deshalb genügt mir ein Drilling völlig. Ich verwende meißt Größe 2/0 für den Huchenwedler, und Größe 1 für die Forellengröße.Nur wenns bei Dir viele "kopfbissige" Regenbogenforellen gibt bzw. wenns auf Hecht gehen soll, kann ein zusätlicher Kopfdrilling im vordersten Gelenk ned schaden. Ich hoffe, Dir mit diesen Infos gedient zu haben.. wenn Du nochwas wissen willst, nur ned schüchtern sein ;-)mfg und PH,
Alex


----------



## til (19. Februar 2002)

Danke Alex,
Aber das mit der Position vom Drilling versteh ich immer noch nicht ganz. bei 4 Teilen hab ich doch drei Gelenke, dann wär nach meiner logik das zweite gelenk von hinten gleichzeitig das mittlere. Ich glaub aber, Du meinst der Drilling kommt zwischens 3 und 4(letzte) Teil.
Übrigens eine Spontane Idee: man könnte das Ganze auch mit einem Einzelhaken mit Twister abschliessen, oder mit einem Spinnerblatt ohne Achse (oder Blättchen, wenn man dezent bleiben will).
War übrigens gestern am Fluss auf Spähgang: Einige Forellen gesehen, aber nur wenige &acute;Grosse&acute; c. 35-40, dafür viele Äschen. Brauche wohl einen Wedler in Äschengrösse (Totallänge max 3cm) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HuchenAlex (20. Februar 2002)

jepp Til,recht hast Du... war geistig wohl ein wenig verwirrt zuvor ;-)
also, bei 3 Gelenken kommt er ins mittlere Gelenk, und bei 2 Gelenken ins hintere... so stimmt das jetzt...
is schon schwer, richtig zählen, was Alex ;-)was ich noch erwähnen wollte..  wenn man einen weicheren, schlängelnderen Lauf im hinteren Teil erzielen will, is es auch ned schlecht, die Holzlängen von vorne nach hinten kürzer werden zu lassen.. z.B. 5,4,3,2 cm...

Ich bastle an den Dingern ja auch noch reichlich rum, probiere und vergleiche versch. Varianten... ich bin auch mit der Schaufelversion noch ned voll zufrieden. Da es an meinem Hausgewässer praktisch alle Kombinationen von Tiefe (von 2 bis 10m) und Strömung (von rasant bis fast stehend) gibt, muß ich recht viele Varianten für versch. Plätzchen probieren..Das ganze noch mit etwas kombinieren... hmm.. hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, muß ich zugeben.. hab ja schon einiges über Kombiköder gelesen, vor allem wenns auf Hecht gehen soll.. funzt das wirklich so gut? Ich vertrau -zumindest beim Huchenfischen- irgendwie schon eher auf klassische Köder...Die Idee für den Wedler is ja eigentlich ned so weit hergeholt und kommt von den schon seit langem bekannten versch. Schweifködern bzw. Streamern.. die Gelenke machen das Ding dann halt noch beweglicher...aba probiers mal aus, und erzähl dann mal, wies läuft.. lern ja immer gerne was dazu ;-)mfg,
Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. Juni 2002)

Tag Kollegen...

ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von den Teilen geschossen... leider scheint meine Low - Cost Kamera bei der Abbildung von Details bzw. ich bei der Bearbeitung der Bilder etwas an die Grenzen zu stoßen   , weshalb die Bilder leider nicht die besten sind.. aber ich denke, das Wesentliche sollte zu erkennen sein.


hier ein paar veschiedenfarbige Wedler..





hier hab ich sie mal nass gemacht, damit man die Gelenke erkennen kann





Den Unteren hab ich dem Ratschlag von Til folgend :m mal mit dem Schwanzstück eines Gummifisches kombiniert... spielt wirklich sehr, sehr schön.. bin begeistert..:z :z

Von den Dingern werd ich wohl in der kommenden Saison einige im Rucksack haben, wenns wieder auf Huchen geht..

Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. Juni 2002)

hmm.. mal eine Frage:

wieso sind die Bilder hier im Forum plötzlich so klein, im Fotoalbum aber genauso groß wie alle anderen?

bin wohl doch ein wenig zu blöd dafür..


----------



## masch1 (26. Juni 2002)

Servus Alex 
sind sie so groß genug









:m


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. Juni 2002)

oh großer, wissender Masch...

ob er mich wohl teilhaben läßt, wie er das macht? ;-)


----------



## masch1 (26. Juni 2002)

@ HuchenAlex
Logisch :m 

1. Schritt: gehe auf die Bildergallerieseite
2. Schritt: suche deine Bilder(sie sind noch klein)
3. Schritt: klick auf eins der Bilder(jetzt werdens groß)
4. Schritt: positioniere den Mauszeiger über dem Bild
5. Schritt: klicke mit der rechten Maustaste (es öfnet sich ein Fenster)
6. Schritt: klicke im Fenster auf Eigenschaften(es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster
7. Schritt: In der mitte des Fensters steht die genaue URL
des Bildes :m


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. Juni 2002)

besten Dank fürs Schlaumachen, Masch :m

alles klar.. ich hab beim Einfügen den Punkt, die Bilder zuerst mit der linken Maustaste anzuclicken, ausgelassen... war mir nicht klar, daß dabei automatisch von thumbnail auf Vollansicht gewechselt und die URL entsprechend von &quot;...thumb..&quot; auf &quot;..sized..&quot; verändert wird...


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Juni 2002)

@ HuchenAlex

Sehen echt Klasse aus die Wedler.#6


----------

